# Massachusetts Hoisting License?



## ed salvatore (Sep 1, 2005)

-Can someone tell me if once you've obtained your hoisting license, does MA require any yearly or periodic fees and/or training to keep the license?

-Also, does anyone have a sample test or know where sample questions can be obtained?? I think it's basically hand signals and stuff, but any help is appreciated. Thanks!
Gotta love Taxachusetts!

Happy Holidays! 

Ed, 
South Shore


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey Ed, my hoisting license is renewed every 2 years, no testing involved. If you go to the dept. of public safety website i believe there is some info there regarding the test to obtain a license. Its been quite a few years but i believe the test had several questions on all areas of excavating (trench shoring, tailing piles, hand signals, etc), so its a good idea to study up a bit. Hope this helps, Roy


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh yeah, i think they whack ya for around a hundred bucks to renew every 2 years:realmad:


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

The license is put on by the Department of Public Safety; therefore, it is a SAFETY exam. It has minimal to do with how well you can run equipment. It has EVERYTHING to do with your safety conscious and what are good decisions and what are bad decisions. I have two classes of the locense, and I think its around $100 every year or two. I forget. Good old Mass though, they wont forget to send you your renewal on time!!


----------



## ed salvatore (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks folks for the info. Happy Holidays!!
Ed


----------

